# Scolopendra angulata



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Anyone keeping these?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Good luck, i saw some advertised on a german site the last year, but never befrore or after
Most S gigantea in the hobby are infact S angulata so im informed...


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

C_Strike said:


> Good luck, i saw some advertised on a german site the last year, but never befrore or after
> Most S gigantea in the hobby are infact S angulata so im informed...


Cheers for the reply! They dont seem to be as popular as I would have thought. I have found one good site Scolopendra - giant centipedes - Scolopendromorpha / Scolopendridae / Scolopendrinae / Scolopendra but not much else. Your sticky is good however . Have you ever bought from Europe. Some dude has offered me all sorts by mail. Not sure if its genuine though.

Im getting my first on Saturday so its all gooood! 

You (or anyone) keeping at the moment?


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

Gaboon said:


> Cheers for the reply! They dont seem to be as popular as I would have thought. I have found one good site Scolopendra - giant centipedes - Scolopendromorpha / Scolopendridae / Scolopendrinae / Scolopendra but not much else. Your sticky is good however . Have you ever bought from Europe. Some dude has offered me all sorts by mail. Not sure if its genuine though.
> 
> Im getting my first on Saturday so its all gooood!
> 
> You (or anyone) keeping at the moment?


iv had to reduce my keeping, am only jsut starting to recover, but only have the two pedes atm.
A Scolopendra sp. and Ethmostigmus trigonopodus.

I have only ever bought a single specimen of S subspinipes 'De haani' Cherry red from Eu, and unfortunately i cant for the life of me remember the seller.

The guy that runs Scolopendra.be, Steven is a very knowledgteable guy, iv got the upmost respect for him, and the organisation of his website.


----------



## SAn (Jun 29, 2008)

here is an angulata pic, i own some, nice pede but not that exciting.
Always borrowed


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

you lucky pede people! I have to wait until tuesday for mine! :lol2:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I should be getting mine on Tuesday. :2thumb:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

cooool, were you getting it from? I'm not getting the same pede as you.


----------



## RICHARD OWEN (Oct 30, 2008)

C_Strike said:


> iv had to reduce my keeping, am only jsut starting to recover, but only have the two pedes atm.
> A Scolopendra sp. and Ethmostigmus trigonopodus.
> 
> I have only ever bought a single specimen of S subspinipes 'De haani' Cherry red from Eu, and unfortunately i cant for the life of me remember the seller.
> ...


 
Exopet are getting some in subspinipes £25 morsitans £15 spinnosima £25 Alipes grandidieri £10 i have one of each on hold


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

joeyboy said:


> cooool, were you getting it from? I'm not getting the same pede as you.





Gaboon said:


> I should be getting mine on Tuesday. :2thumb:


I dont know why a seid that! I meant Saturday, and Im getting mine from Clairs Creatures .

What you getting?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm getting a Scolopendra Spinossima, orange leg one.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

You can get scolopendra angulata from Amazon Centipede - Scolopendra angulata angulata now, might get myself one, only just got a scolopendra subspinipes though.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Their cool, I dont think I have the guts to keep any Lol.


----------



## andy07966 (Mar 10, 2009)

Joe1507 said:


> Their cool, I dont think I have the guts to keep any Lol.


They arn't as bad as people make out, if you have a tub with tall sides they will never get near you. Give it a go, if you don't like it then sell it to me!! :lol2:


----------

